# Is it too late for me to study classical music on Piano?



## PresenTense

I play electric guitar since I was 12 years old. But I have been listening to Classical Music and Jazz a lot lately. I've been interested in learning how to play piano but I've heard that to play classical music, it is better to start as a kid. They almost say that it is impossible to start learning at 21 (my age) because it is too late. Can anybody that started late play Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto? What do you think about that?


----------



## Guest

Well, that piece would require many, many years of intense practice to master. You might have to settle for some of his Preludes! Then again, you might have a natural aptitude and could make rapid progress. Yes, of course it would be better to start as a child. It also depends on your goals. If you just want to play some nice pieces for your own pleasure, like I do, then "it's never too late." By the way, I played guitar, both rock/metal and classical, for 48 years before starting piano lessons. After only 6 months, I could play Bach's Invention No.1, the first movement from Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata," and Chopin's 4th Prelude. I'm about to start the Toccata from Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor. Playing classical guitar for about 35 of those years kept my fingers nimble and independent in both hands, so I had the advantage there. I don't think, however, that the "Rach 3" as it's known is in my future, but surely a few preludes at some point. So, dive in and find out how it goes for you!


----------



## Ingélou

It is probably too late to become a concert pianist but it is not too late to become a proficient player and there are so many ways in which a good pianist might be used in all sorts of musics.

Also, knowing how to play the piano will help you understand music in a much deeper way.

I think it would be a good idea if you think you would enjoy it and be prepared to work at it.

I returned to the fiddle on retirement 4 years ago - obviously it is only for pleasure. But *what* pleasure! :lol:

Go for it! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

PresenTense said:


> I play electric guitar since I was 12 years old. But I have been listening to Classical Music and Jazz a lot lately. I've been interested in learning how to play piano but I've heard that to play classical music, it is better to start as a kid. They almost say that it is impossible to start learning at 21 (my age) because it is too late. Can anybody that started late play Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto? What do you think about that?


Putting it mildly, no you can, after 22 years study I can safely say that


----------



## PresenTense

Pugg said:


> Putting it mildly, no you can, after 22 years study I can safely say that


Tell me more about that!


----------



## Pugg

PresenTense said:


> Tell me more about that!


My piano teacher has recordings from dozens of works, without the the piano part, so if you start the recording you can play the part. Well I get some Mozart from time to time but as he advices me 10 years ago, keep your "normal" study steady.
He's right, you need to make a lot off effort to become a "professional" pianist.


----------



## PresenTense

But It's not impossible


----------



## Ginger

Nothing is impossible.  I wish you good luck and the very best! But please be a little bit careful: being too ambitious can take the fun out of it... and you should be aware of your aim: do you want to play the piano for yourself or do you really want to be a concert pianist one day?


----------



## Pugg

PresenTense said:


> But It's not impossible


As Ginger says, nothing is impossible, however over ambition is ruining more then one hopes.


----------



## Morimur

PresenTense said:


> I play electric guitar since I was 12 years old. But I have been listening to Classical Music and Jazz a lot lately. I've been interested in learning how to play piano but I've heard that to play classical music, it is better to start as a kid. They almost say that it is impossible to start learning at 21 (my age) because it is too late. Can anybody that started late play Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto? What do you think about that?


Is it too late? Depends on how good you want to be. Why not just stick with the electric guitar?


----------



## PresenTense

Morimur said:


> Is it too late? Depends on how good you want to be. Why not just stick with the electric guitar?


I don't know why but guitar sounds don't make me happy anymore...not as before at least. I used to have this dream of being in a band and stuff like that, but since I got into classical music (almost two years ago) all the "guitar" vibe seemed to dissapear. Piano really captured my attention.

I have written songs influenced by Radiohead and other bands like Syd Arthur. But now I want to be really good at piano and make my own compositions. People tell me things like: oh, It's too late to study classical music. Doesn't playing guitar make it a little bit easier? Does it help? I don't know! I'm a 20 years old confused guy.


----------



## Ginger

PresenTense said:


> I don't know why but guitar sounds don't make me happy anymore...not as before at least. I used to have this dream of being in a band and stuff like that, but since I got into classical music (almost two years ago) all the "guitar" vibe seemed to dissapear. Piano really captured my attention.
> 
> I have written songs influenced by Radiohead and other bands like Syd Arthur. But now I want to be really good at piano and make my own compositions. People tell me things like: oh, It's too late to study classical music. Doesn't playing guitar make it a little bit easier? Does it help? I don't know! I'm a 20 years old confused guy.


Well then get started, take piano lessons and try it! If I was in your place I wouldn't start studying the piano at university at once. I actually think it's even impossible. But why don't you start with musicology? You can do more with this later on, if the 'piano-thing' doesn't work. And you will probably need it anyway.


----------



## Nate Miller

first of all, the real gift of music has absolutely nothing to do with how well you play. The real gift is that music enriches your life 

I went through something similar when I was 40. Only for me it was violin. If you already play and already know music, then learning your second instrument is really just learning to operate whatever instrument it is you want to try and play.

But you can't be overly ambitious. Remember how long it took to feel like your first instrument was a part of your body? The fact is that you have to take some years being like a kid again because no matter how long you've been at it on another instrument, you only just started playing piano. It takes years to go from a beginner to playing concert level pieces on any instrument, and you're getting a late start.

I'm not trying to bring you down, its just that I agree with Pugg that over ambition can ruin the enjoyment of learning a second instrument.


----------



## Amadeus Tentacles

It depends on how much passion you have for it and how much time you are willing to study!. I use to wake up every morning and write down scales, read sheet music, learn theory, and then go to work for 8 hours then go to a piano store and practice for about 5 hours. Needless to say I was drained physically and mentally but it actually payed out in the end. With no piano lessons at all I learned Bachs invention in about 2 months and can play it fairly well I also did a recital with acouple of Bachs works. I was only 21 at the time! and im 22 now haha So no its never to late as long as you for yourself put all your minds effort and dedication to it you can do anything. 

Here is a fun fact. Tchaikovsky started playin piano when he was 5. He didnt study music seriously until he was 21!! so what does that show you? You can do anything if you put your mind to it. Now some might be more musically inclined than others but nothings impossible.


----------



## JeffD

I think studying a musical instrument has to be its own reward. I mean _studying_, the instrument has to be a rewarding experience, directly, separate from what progress you make or how much closer you have made the achievement of your goals.

I pick up my mandolin, and I get a thrill right away when I consider the number of people through out history that have had their hands in the same position on mandolin shaped objects, all the paintings, all the tradition. And then every kind of music I pursue has its own beauty, its own traditions, its own frustrations.

I often pick up the mandolin and have no particular kind of music I want to play. So I play etudes and scales, and get caught up on exercises. I just enjoy it that much. That so much sound can come out of shards of wood and pieces of wire, and that I can, with time, through force of will and tenacity bend that sound into pleasing music, to some degree anyway.

And if I pick up the mandolin to play something it is a different kind of wonderful. To be a participant in Bach's ideas, to have him in your left hand, through over 200 years of time. Its an amazing feeling. When I sort out some fingering I can almost hear him laughing and enjoying my "discovery".

Sure I have all the goals and aspirations of any healthy person. But what carries me forward day to day is the fun and available transcendence of the moment itself, when I am actually behind the mandolin working working practicing learning, fighting, and chasing beauty.


----------



## Melvin

I wouldn't expect to be able to make it to concert pianist level.
But that should not be your expectation.
Let me tell you from my own experience. I picked piano up for the first time at age 19. Bach's 2 part inventions are totally within grasp. They sound really impressive when played, they are very fun to play, and you get to be so much more intimate with the counterpoint as opposed to only listening to it. Also the second movement of Bachs partita #2 is very easy to learn, and some of the "6 little preludes". There are also some easier beethoven, mozart, and haydn sonatas that are within reach in your first 3 years if you practice diligently. 
Don't worry about playing a piano concerto. There are is such a vast repertoire for piano, and piano concertos are written for the main purpose of showing off the most extreme skills of the worlds best virtuosos. There also exist an infinite number of excellent pieces that are not exclusively meant for the virtuoso, and you will soon see how rewarding it is to be able to play the easier pieces. You will have so much fun and just want to play them over and over again.

You must take lessons, and you'll never get far without learning to sight read. Don't try Hannon; it actually gave me tendinitis and I quit playing after that.


----------



## JeffD

I kind of like this from Albert Camus:

The struggle itself toward the heights is enough to fill a man's heart. One must imagine Sisyphus happy.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Melvin said:


> I wouldn't expect to be able to make it to concert pianist level.
> But that should not be your expectation.
> Let me tell you from my own experience. I picked piano up for the first time at age 19. Bach's 2 part inventions are totally within grasp. They sound really impressive when played, they are very fun to play, and you get to be so much more intimate with the counterpoint as opposed to only listening to it. Also the second movement of Bachs partita #2 is very easy to learn, and some of the "6 little preludes". There are also some easier beethoven, mozart, and haydn sonatas that are within reach in your first 3 years if you practice diligently.
> Don't worry about playing a piano concerto. There are is such a vast repertoire for piano, and piano concertos are written for the main purpose of showing off the most extreme skills of the worlds best virtuosos. There also exist an infinite number of excellent pieces that are not exclusively meant for the virtuoso, and you will soon see how rewarding it is to be able to play the easier pieces. You will have so much fun and just want to play them over and over again.
> 
> You must take lessons, and *you'll never get far without learning to sight read*. Don't try Hannon; it actually gave me tendinitis and I quit playing after that.


I don't agree with that bolded bit. I've been playing the piano for nigh on 60 years and, while I do read music, I'm not a good sight-reader as such. It helps, but I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## Larkenfield

It is probably not too late for anyone with some musical background on other instruments to start the study of the piano. But it's probably too late to play Rachmaninov's 3rd Piano Concerto, which some of the greatest pianists in the world would choose to avoid because if its monumentally difficult nature. Let's not negate the talent and study from a young age that is most likely required to play such a monumentally difficult work and cheapen the greatness of the music and the talent required to play it.


----------



## Jacred

Like a bunch of members were saying, you probably will not be among the top concert pianists of our day. Nevertheless, do not box yourself in because of this. My guitar teacher started playing the piano at the age of 18 and is now quite a proficient piano player.


----------



## Potiphera

But surely sight reading is important when one is learning a piece of music and becoming good at it following all the timing and rhythms etc..


----------



## Krummhorn

PresenTense said:


> . . . They almost say that it is impossible to start learning at 21 (my age) because it is too late.


It's never to late, imho. I once had an organ student, age 55, who had a number years playing the piano, and became a pretty successful church organist for many years.

Yes, it's probably better to start out at a younger age, but anyone can achieve any goal if they really set their mind to it.

Start with something easier that you can learn easily ... it is paramount that you get a teacher/tutor to properly learn to play the piano. Eventually tackle the more difficult pieces ... of course all under proper guidance from a teacher/tutor.


----------



## Boot Hamilton

PresenTense said:


> ...............................
> 
> They almost say that it is impossible to start learning at 21 (my age) because it is too late. ...........................











That's hilarious. I thought you were going to say that you were 75 or something.

It's NEVER too late to learn something. I hope you never reach a point wherein you stop learning new things. And you're ONLY 21 for Chrissake! I'm 69 and will get a bit depressed if I am NOT pursuing something new - most often some new facet of music. I say, _always_ go for it. What have you got to lose?

However, I _would_ like to offer one caveat: Unrealistic expectation can lead to unrealistic disappointment. Start simple and build toward your interest.

And oh yeah... HAVE FUN!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Potiphera said:


> But surely sight reading is important when one is learning a piece of music and becoming good at it following all the timing and rhythms etc..


Let's be clear what we're talking about here. Being able to read music is important, but that's not "sight reading". The term "sight reading" means "sitting down and playing straight away from a musical score which you've never seen before" and - while that's great if you happen to have it - it's not that important in my view, not for an amateur like me anyway. I've played the piano for nearly 60 years and I still have to work my way through a musical score relatively slowly when it's new to me. Not only do I not consider that a problem, I actually think it helps, because (a) it means that I take a lot of care when I'm learning a piece for the first time and (b) that kind of slow working helps with memorising the music - when I _have_ learned the piece, it'll stay in the memory provided I keep playing it.


----------



## Razumovskymas

PresenTense said:


> I play electric guitar since I was 12 years old. But I have been listening to Classical Music and Jazz a lot lately. I've been interested in learning how to play piano but I've heard that to play classical music, it is better to start as a kid. They almost say that it is impossible to start learning at 21 (my age) because it is too late. Can anybody that started late play Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto? What do you think about that?


You can't play piano and you're thinking about Rach 3???

You shouldn't be asking yourself any of these kind of questions but start practising some doable Clementi sonatina's and see how that goes.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Animal the Drummer said:


> I don't agree with that bolded bit. I've been playing the piano for nigh on 60 years and, while I do read music, I'm not a good sight-reader as such. It helps, but I don't think it's necessary.


I think sight reading is relatively important and that it isn't merely playing something straight away without having seen the piece. Anyone playing in an ensemble or being hired to play in one won't get far without being able to read as they play. Familiarity with pieces played is gained through rehearsals and a read-through, so no-one is ever playing it cold. There are not that many people who play note-perfect first time from what is written on a page, especially complex pieces.

I agree with you though that not every pianist needs to be a great sight-reader. I don't read piano staves quite as fast as a single stave for melody instruments.


----------



## eugeneonagain

On the issue of starting piano late. It's possible. It's also possible without hundreds of professional lessons. Ryo Fukui taught himself from age 22 and became a phenomenal jazz pianist.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

eugeneonagain said:


> I think sight reading is relatively important and that *it isn't merely playing something straight away without having seen the piece*. Anyone playing in an ensemble or being hired to play in one won't get far without being able to read as they play. Familiarity with pieces played is gained through rehearsals and a read-through, so no-one is ever playing it cold. There are not that many people who play note-perfect first time from what is written on a page, especially complex pieces.
> 
> I agree with you though that not every pianist needs to be a great sight-reader. I don't read piano staves quite as fast as a single stave for melody instruments.


I doubt many people do, as there's so much more to take in.

BTW I must respectfully disagree with the part of your first sentence bolded above. The Cambridge Dictionary for example defines the verb "to sight-read" as "to play or sing written music _the first time you see it_" (my italics). Unless they're seeing the music for the first time, a player doing the things you describe is reading music but not "sight-reading" it, not according to the accepted definition of that term.


----------



## JeffD

Boot Hamilton said:


> Unrealistic expectation can lead to unrealistic disappointment. Start simple and build toward your interest.


I am going to argue against this. Yea its true enough. But people that follow this path refrain from falling in love, because it can be disappointing.

Here is the more important thing - You cannot, ever, exceed your own expectations of your self. If you aim for mediocrity, you will likely hit it, or something lower. You will not exceed it. Promise.

Do this - shoot for the moon. Go for it. Do everything in your power to be as good as you can, better than you can. Bend yourself around the task, do the hard stuff, for the day to day reward of knowing you are doing something right, and passionately, and that at least in this aspect of your life you are ignoring those who don't expect much from you. Learn how to argue vehemently with the negative voice inside you. There is the real battle. And winning that one is a lifetime achievement award.

Go for it 100%. Shoot the moon. You may not hit the moon, but you know what?. You might just could get over the barn.


----------



## peebles

Well, I'd say 20 is too old to be a prodigy, but that's about the only thing it's too old for! If you are finding that playing guitar isn't making you happy, maybe you've reached a point where you don't know how to present yourself with artistic challenges within the field of study that you already know. Not only would learning to play piano be rewarding in its own right, but it would probably help revive some of your interest in guitar. Discovering why one instrument is more suitable to a particular musical "task" can lead to the discovery of all kinds of personal challenges if you allow yourself to consider how you can mesh your knowledge of the two.


----------



## Potiphera

PresenTense said:


> I play electric guitar since I was 12 years old. But I have been listening to Classical Music and Jazz a lot lately. I've been interested in learning how to play piano but I've heard that to play classical music, it is better to start as a kid. They almost say that it is impossible to start learning at 21 (my age) because it is too late. Can anybody that started late play Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto? What do you think about that?


It all depends on how long it takes you to learn complex pieces. It takes blood , sweat, tears, dedication, practice maybe 4 hours a day, maybe more. I don't know how musical you are but you may be able to play Rachmaninoff's 3rd, but can you play it superbly is the million dollar question here. It would be beyond my dreams. I take it you can read music. Have you done music theory, and to what grade?


----------



## Crystal

Hmm...Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto is the hardest piano work! I hope you can success, but don't be angry if you fail learning it.


----------



## JCLEUNG

It's never too late to learn -- but probably the reason why they say it's "better" to start younger is because perhaps the young ones can put the time into learning the instrument. like learning in school, you need to start with beginning books, and gradually work your way to pieces with more difficult technical and interpretive concepts. Just like in school, you can learn about neuroscience without knowing what a cell is and working your way through the levels of scientific knowledge. 

age doesn't matter if you just want to learn to play- but the amount of time you are willing and able to put into matters most. 
Rachmaninoff i believe begun musical training later in age.

And so did many other notable composers due to many reasons (war/financial means etc). So start with the basics, baby stuff, and eventually perhaps years and years later depending on your progress and time you put into it you can master the technical challenges and will be able to read it rach 3 efficiently.

enjoy and good luck --


----------



## Lenny

Boot Hamilton said:


> View attachment 96397
> 
> That's hilarious. I thought you were going to say that you were 75 or something.


I think that's depressing... I mean what kind of people say to someone aged 21 that "you can't do that".

From OP, I didn't get the expression he wants to be a top level concert pianist, it's just something other posters are pushing to this thread.

Then of course it's very interesting to think why it's so difficult for someone in 20's to become professional pianist. What causes that? Is it so that player needs to literally grow and develop with instrument?

Btw I'm in my 50's and learning new programming languages and picking up again with computer music.. It's hard and slow. But I'd never ever ask anyone "can I do it?"


----------



## Minori Aiko

It'll be tough to be insanely great but you can still be great. Frantz Alberts started at 17. You can read a bit about him here https://www.key-notes.com/pages/albert-frantz. He plays a great version of Liszt's transcendental etudes and his first CD was a bunch of stuff from Alkan! That's some of the most technically challenging stuff ever.
I'm only 17 and started about 8 months ago and although I probably won't ever become a famous virtuoso, I am certainly determined to become a great pianists. Even if you only live until 50, you have 20 years to reach your goal and about 10 more years to play everything you've ever wanted over and over. I also assume you'll live longer then that.
Good luck!


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

It's always easier when you start young but you are still. If you get a good teacher and practice hard I'm sure you can do it. Never give up your dreams. Nothing is impossible in this world. I play guitar and piano. I have been playing guitar since I was 7 and have played classical guitar as well. I also mess around with Piano sometimes its a great instrument. Have fun.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Piano: when is "too late"?

It all depends upon what you want out of it. Neural pathways are developed and pruned in childhood/adolescence/young adulthood; though science suggests that the brain continues to change through life. If you want to play for yourself, family and friends; then why not go for it? Nursing homes are sometimes open to people who want to play for the residents, especially sing-alongs. Carnegie Hall may never happen, but you never know about that either.


----------



## Boston Charlie

I somehow had the idea that the opening post/question was by a person who was much older (40? 50?); upon closer inspection, I see that the question was asked by someone who is 21. In that case, ABSOLUTELY, it's not too late, even for Carnegie Hall. 21 is just a pup. The frontal cortex doesn't reach max size until 24 or 25.


----------



## fluteman

PresenTense said:


> I play electric guitar since I was 12 years old. But I have been listening to Classical Music and Jazz a lot lately. I've been interested in learning how to play piano but I've heard that to play classical music, it is better to start as a kid. They almost say that it is impossible to start learning at 21 (my age) because it is too late. Can anybody that started late play Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto? What do you think about that?


Not many people can play Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto regardless of when they started on the piano, at least not very well. The real question is, what are your goals? There is a lot of great piano music that is not overwhelmingly difficult to play. Do you like Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Chopin, Schumann, Brahms, Debussy and Bartok? Many of them were great keyboard virtuosi in their day and some of their piano music is very tough going, but they all wrote some great piano music that is relatively easy to play. In a few cases it was expressly written for children or students but that doesn't make it any less great. The best piano teachers know all about it and are careful not to force crummy music on their students for "teaching purposes". Working on musically rewarding pieces will help keep you interested and let you progress faster. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Phil loves classical

It is too late for me. I started an early age, but peaked a long time ago. My technique is still very shaky no matter how much I play.


----------



## musicaljohn

Phil loves classical said:


> It is too late for me. I started an early age, but peaked a long time ago. My technique is still very shaky no matter how much I play.


I reached a long plateau with my skills once.. No matter what I tried I couldnt take it to the next level.

A couple of months of break gave me a much needed break. Not to mention it cleared my frustration and old negative thinking patterns.


----------



## Nate Miller

Phil loves classical said:


> It is too late for me. I started an early age, but peaked a long time ago. My technique is still very shaky no matter how much I play.


all my life, my best friends have been some of the best musicians in whatever city I was living in. All my life, I surrounded myself with players who were way better then I am. Even now, I've been performing with people that by all rights, I should never be on a stage with.

what I'm saying is that there is much more to music than having the best technical chops

there are pieces that will always be beyond me. That's ok. There are plenty of pieces that are right in my wheelhouse, too.

I play in front of people all the time. I can tell you that people like pretty music that is well played and they really don't care if it is a difficult piece or not.

the gift of music is not about how well you play. The true gift is that music enriches your life.


----------



## Jeanette Townsend

It's never too late to learn an instrument. You might not become a concert pianist, but you can certainly learn and master the instrument.
I don't particularly see why people tell others that there's an age limit for learning. "Can't teach an old dog new tricks," is the common adage, yet it is so false. Dogs are highly intelligent, and are quite capable of learning something new at any age. So are humans.
The Rachmaninoff Concerto is, however, highly advanced and as others have said, it takes years before a student can even think of learning it. I've been playing since I was eight. I am now fifteen, and I'm not yet at that level. I started violin at ten and I'm not at a high level. Just because someone starts relatively at an early age doesn't mean they'll play advanced pieces early, too.


----------



## Albert Berry

Don't hesitate to start learning the instrument you love. I was 25 years old when I first met a "real" organ -- not a Hammond spinet -- and have never stopped since. I am not concert level, but thoroughly enjoy the instrument. I buy and learn music that is perhaps beyond my abilities, but I try. 

go for it!


----------



## Jaro

Go for it. If you like it go for it even more! Nothing is impossible. Many times people say something is impossible... there are plenty examples in human history... and then... somebody came who did what everybody thought is impossible. Well, impossible is just a word. Who knows maybe you are THE ONE who will prove that starting at 21 is just the right time. Once again. Go for it. If you think this is your thing. There will be a lot of work though  Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## MJSeka

Jaro said:


> Go for it. If you like it go for it even more! Nothing is impossible. Many times people say something is impossible... there are plenty examples in human history... and then... somebody came who did what everybody thought is impossible. Well, impossible is just a word. Who knows maybe you are THE ONE who will prove that starting at 21 is just the right time. Once again. Go for it. If you think this is your thing. There will be a lot of work though  Good luck! Have fun!


I know I'm three years late on this post on accounta I wasn't here and the OP may be long gone, but I want to echo Jaro's uplifting words. I really do believe impossible is just a word. I've seen that concept shattered triumphantly so many times, it just doesn't hold any weight for me.

The OP asked a question borne of curiosity, ebbing passion, and uncertainty. Trying to get an idea of what's possible is a very subjective and, ultimately, personal thing, but we reach out to strangers nonetheless.

When I was twelve, I started giving one-on-one piano, flute, and general music lessons. My students ranged from a young child to a senior citizen, and I was ecstatic that parents would trust me to teach their young children, and older people would bother coming to me at all.

One of my students was a 42-year-old bus driver who had never studied music, but she wanted to learn to play the flute and read music. By the end of the first lesson, she was no closer to making a sound emerge from her flute. So, we tucked the body and foot away, closed up the case, and she carried the head around wherever she went. Waiting for students to board the bus, she would practice her embouchure. Any free time was spent trying to make a sound.

It didn't matter that my experience at that young age was that most people would make a sound in the first five or ten minutes of the first lesson. She didn't need to know that (even though she did on some level), and I meant to celebrate its insignificance. It didn't matter one bit.

A week later, she came in beaming so intensely she glowed. She made a sound for the first time that same day. It was a clear sound. Imagine, just that one sound gave her the impetus to continue studying and practicing with vigor and intention, and improve--steadily and significantly.

She could have become immobilized with frustration or discouragement, but she didn't.

The one thread that ran through everything is what I believe prevented all the negativity: joy. She felt tremendous joy to be participating in a learning process about which she was so excited and passionate. She loved the flute more than I did, no doubt. Any progress she made was a direct benefit of that joy. And she did make progress. Once that first sound came out, she would not be shut up or shut down by anyone! 

So, that was my convoluted and clumsy way of trying to say that our passions and dreams aren't bugs. Don't let anybody step on them. (See? I could have just said that. Just that.)


----------

